# Case 95XT Skidsteer - What size Kage system to buy?



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

Just purchased a 2005 Case 95xt. I believe it is 85 or 90 hp turbo cummins.

Operating capacity is 3150lbs and it has brand new snow tires on it. 

I am debating between 9 foot and 10 foot Kage system. 

This is my first skidsteer and I will be leaving it in a industrial area that I service a few factories in. 

My factories are med size and the open plow areas (truck docks etc) are 1/2 to one acre in size and the employee parking areas are big but usually tight and full of cars. 

The vacant employee parking slots need to be back dragged out every shift change and Im worried a 10' will give my operator less manouverability for doing this in a tight parking lot. I would love the 10' for the big open areas though.

9' or 10'??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

ALSO


Going to be buying a high volume snow bucket and would like to know what size to get and what my machine can handle? 

Is there a good website to buy a high volume bucket for and have it shipped? Or should I just shop locally.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would recommend the 10' Kage, you have a big powerful machine so take advantage of that. As long as the 10' will fit in the parking stalls, and I would think it will. The snow bucket should be as big as you can find or can afford...they are pricey. 84" or bigger.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

anyone no how wide the average parking stall is?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

...not being smart but you could go meaurse some at your site


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A 10ft is to big for stalls We use an 8ft pusher between cars and it's close enough for my liking. I wouldn't go bigger then the 9ft if that's your worry.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Bobcat 100" bucket is not very spendy. Check them out. I use one on an A300 (8,000#; 85HP; rated for 3,000#).


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1334274 said:


> Bobcat 100" bucket is not very spendy. Check them out. I use one on an A300 (8,000#; 85HP; rated for 3,000#).


I bet they're over $1500.00. What did you pay for yours and was it new or used?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If the lines themselves are 9' wide or more, a 10' plow should fit between 2 parked cars. If they are 8' between lines, a 10fter is a no go.

If money is no object, look at the Horst blades that have hydraulic wings, and make JD Dave a happy camper.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I paid about $1,300, new, back in '07 or '08. I'll see if I can find the paper work. I remember being a bit grumpy because it seemed to be the same price as a 12" bucket for my mini. IMO the 12" bucket should have been much less $. Even if it's $1500 I think that's pretty cheap.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1334306 said:


> I think I paid about $1,300, new, back in '07 or '08. I'll see if I can find the paper work. I remember being a bit grumpy because it seemed to be the same price as a 12" bucket for my mini. IMO the 12" bucket should have been much less $. Even if it's $1500 I think that's pretty cheap.


Yea, I just think the Bobcat buckets are over-priced. No offense to you, but you struck a nerve because i'm going to have to buy a new snow bucket this year and i'm pissed at how much they cost. They do last a long time though.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Not offended. I have not purchased any other brand of buckets for skid steers. I have bought many buckets for my other iron and knowing how much that stuff costs I felt as though the snow bucket I bought was a good deal. Even more so when I didn't have to pay to ship it home from who knows where. So far it has been bomb proof. I have replaced the cutting edge once. The bottom lip of the sides have curled in some (just above the cutting edge).
I really like the versatility of the Horst Wing plows. Hard to beat. I'm not sure how well the wings would hold up against a curb though. Especially in the hands of an employee. It makes me shudder to think about it. IMO the advantage of the Kage would be the simpler design. Less things to go wrong and costs less to boot.
BTW I would not want anything wider than the 100" bucket for between the cars. It makes me nervous when I have to get between the two cars mirrors. It seems that the stalls are getting smaller all the time. Probably due to the high cost of real estate.


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

I would stick with the 9ft if you are going to be doing many smaller lots. We had this debate last year between the 8 and 9 footers. We got the 9 ft because we have a few large lots but the majority of the time we need the Kage on medium sized lots. I can tell you for sure that the 9 ft. angled is perfect for bank drive-through lanes. This year we are getting a 10 ft. box for the bigger lots, we just haven't decided on a brand yet. @workaholic, your machine will definitely handle the 10ft if that size works for you.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

If the question is "will the 95XT have enough power for a 10 footer", then the answer is yes, absolutely. We have an 85XT and run a 10' pusher on it with no problems.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

I measured the lines today and they were 9' wide.. going to order the 9 footer this week. will be tight in the stalls but as long as the people dont park like idiots it should fit. Worst case ontario, I will have to move on if they are parked close and get it later on.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Workaholic;1340333 said:


> I measured the lines today and they were 9' wide.. going to order the 9 footer this week. will be tight in the stalls but as long as the people dont park like idiots it should fit. Worst case ontario, I will have to move on if they are parked close and get it later on.


You know you can always angle the plow to make it shorter. Get the 10', you will fit 90% of the time, like you said you can always catch the ones you skip later on.


----------

